# Etalonage kit Nike + Ipod



## endavent (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

ayant parcouru le site d'Apple et ce forum, je suis étonné d'être le seul à rencontrer ce problème.

J'ai acheté un kit Nike + Ipod et j'ai voulu l'étalonner. Je suis allé sur Google Earth pour mesurer la distance de 400 m dans ma rue et je l'ai parcourue en marchant et en courant. 

Malheureusement la procédure n'a pas été acceptée car il m'indique une erreur. En effet, les 400m, pour lui sont respectivement 230 m et 250 m. Il s'obstine à mesurer les distances que je parcours en les sous-estimant largement et je ne peux rien y faire. Je n'ai pourtant qu'une foulée "normale" et je ne mesure pas 2m10 !

Je ne comprends pas et ce problème n'est évoqué nulle part. Selon vous, d'où cela peut-il bien venir ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Ca serai pas google earth qui a un problème ?

Va sur un stade et fais tes 400 mètres pour être sûr.


----------



## endavent (8 Septembre 2008)

Je te confirme que ma rue fait bien 200 m de long, je suis allé sur le site geoportail pour le vérifier...


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Là tu viens de te contredire!!!! Avant tu as dis que ta rue faisait 400m et maintenant tu dis qu'elle en fait 200m


----------



## endavent (8 Septembre 2008)

Non, c'est toi qui as tiré une mauvaise conclusion d'une information interprétée 

J'ai écrit "je suis allé sur Google Earth pour mesurer la distance de 400 m dans ma rue et je l'ai parcourue en marchant et en courant. ", pas que ma rue faisait 400 m !

En réalité elle en fait 200 et donc je l'avais parcourue (sans m'arrêter) aller et retour


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Non, c'est toi qui as tiré une mauvaise conclusion d'une information interprétée
> 
> J'ai écrit "je suis allé sur Google Earth pour mesurer la distance de 400 m dans ma rue et je l'ai parcourue en marchant et en courant. ", pas que ma rue faisait 400 m !
> 
> En réalité elle en fait 200 et donc je l'avais parcourue (sans m'arrêter) aller et retour



On est 2 à l'avoir mal interprété dans ce cas. 

Donc, ton étalonnage, tu le fais sur 200m ou 400m ?


----------



## endavent (8 Septembre 2008)

Ben ... oui 

Sur 400 m puisqu'on ne peut pas faire sur moins de mètres... et c'est là où le bât blesse, car il ne trouve que 230-250 m et donc il indique une erreur d'étalonnage !


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Compliqué ton affaire lol


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Tu l'as placé où dans ta chaussure ?
T'as essayé de rejumeler le récepteur et l'émetteur ?


----------



## endavent (8 Septembre 2008)

Non. Je réessaie après l'avoir jumelé à nouveau

Sinon, il est dans son emplacement normal.


----------



## endavent (9 Septembre 2008)

J'ai appelé la hotline Apple : le capteur est à remplacer. Donc retour au SAV !


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Ah d'accord!! Comma ça le problème est résolu!


----------



## endavent (9 Septembre 2008)

Non, pas vraiment !

On me l'a changé et j'ai ré essayé ce soir : exactement le même problème 

J'ai restauré mon Ipod et je referai un essai demain mais je suis un peu inquiet :rose:


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Beh oui c'est vraiment bizarre ton problème!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Est ce que ce serai pas un problème de récepteur dans ce cas ?


----------



## endavent (12 Septembre 2008)

Non car on m'a changé la totalité du produit.

J'ai couru avec des personnes qui avaient une montre de course avec GPS mercredi soir. Résultat : 1 km de + qu'eux sur une distance de 7 kms réels !

Comme j'avais mesuré la distance de la longueur du parking de mon boulot, d'où nous sommes partis (50m) j'ai retenté de calibrer le mode marche et le mode course. Bizarrement, cette fois, les distances constatées n'étaient pas très loin de ce que le kit affichait. J'ai donc pu valider la calibration.

Dimanche j'irai courir mais seul et je ne connais pas la distance exacte (parcours sinueux et en partie dans des bois) donc je ne pourrai vérifier s'il donne une distance à peu près exacte. Mercredi je retenterai avec mes collègues qui ont la montre GPS (fiable à quelques mètres près apparemment) et on verra bien.

Sinon, il ne me reste plus qu'à changer de jambes et de pieds


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Sinon, tu restaures ton iPod. Le logiciel interne doit être buggé.


----------



## endavent (12 Septembre 2008)

Hé non ...

Déjà fait à 2 reprises avec l'ancien kit et une fois avec le nouveau ....


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Ok d'accord et est ce que ce kit marche pour les ipod classic?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Non, mémoire flash obligatoire.

Espérons que ça le fasse cette fois ci.


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Ok dommage est ce que tu sais quand Apple va sortir une mise à pour le classic?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Une mise à jour pour quoi ?


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Beh je sais pas!!!  Il avait parlé de genius dans une nouvelle maj pour ipod classic!!!! C'est vrai ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Ah... Probablement avec les nouveaux modèles.


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Ah mais pas piur la première génération!!!!!????


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

Aucunes idées.


----------



## titigrou (25 Septembre 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème...
Je le calibre sur une piste de course sur 400m, je cours une fois, il donne un truc bon (je cours sur la piste), et le lendemain, je vais courir dans la rue, et il m'indique 1,2 km alors que j'en ai fait environ 3,5 (référence googlemap).
Je l'ai fait changer chez décathlon où je l'avais acheté, et j'ai toujours le même soucis...


----------



## endavent (25 Septembre 2008)

Je cours régulièrement avec des collègues qui ont des produits de meilleure qualité, voire avec GPS intégré. Et j'ai une différence d'environ 10 à 13%. Le problème c'est que des fois c'est dans un sens, et des fois dans l'autre 

Bref, ce n'est pas un excellent produit, c'est juste un gadget marrant pour conserver les dates de ses courses :hein:


----------



## romain31000 (26 Septembre 2008)

enfin un suejt ou on parle de lm'étallonage du nike+ipod
ma petite histoire:
plusieurs étalonnages sur 400m, 800m ou 1000m
tout semble fonctionner
puis je fais un 10km, course officielle de le fédé française d'athlé ==> mon Nike+iPod (utilisé avec un nano 1st génération) m'indique presque 12 km

Conclusion:ce kit est vraiment très imprécis et ça me fait plaisir d'avoir des témoignages qui concordent avec le mien.
Certains ont ils eu des résultats concordants?
Mais pour moi il n'y a aucun doute, depuis mon 10km je ne me fis plus a la distance indiquée par le kit.

Par contre, je suis un peu hors sujet désolé, j'ai maintenant un iPhon et j'ai testé une fois l'app "Trailguru" qui semble bien plus précise (elle fonctionne avec le GPS)


----------



## fandipod (26 Septembre 2008)

Ah oui surement que c'est plus prévis.. Bizarre cette imprésision.. Parce que sinon on en aurait entendu parler..


----------



## endavent (26 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ah oui surement que c'est plus prévis.. Bizarre cette imprésision.. Parce que sinon on en aurait entendu parler..


Ben maintenant c'est fait


----------



## romain31000 (26 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ah oui surement que c'est plus prévis.. Bizarre cette imprésision.. Parce que sinon on en aurait entendu parler..



c'est qu'ils ont du en vendre 4 en tout 
c'est pas un produit sur lequel apple a beaucoup communiqué, donc peu de vente donc peu de critique à part sur macgé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> c'est qu'ils ont du en vendre 4 en tout
> c'est pas un produit sur lequel apple a beaucoup communiqué, donc peu de vente donc peu de critique à part sur macgé



Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord.
Il a séduit beaucoup d'adeptes de la marche à pied à sa sortie.
Le produit s'est juste un peu essoufflé car il n'y a pas eu de véritables mise à jour depuis.

Il reste tout de même pas mal utilisé dans le milieu. Tu n'as qu'à faire un tour sur Nike+ pour t'en rendre compte, il y a du monde. Et un marathon Nike+Apple a eu lieu il y a peu. 

Je crois que ce défaut vient d'un soucis software plus qu'hardware.


----------



## romain31000 (27 Septembre 2008)

oui tu as raison, c'était une boutade de ma part. 
En tout cas le problème est bien la...


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2008)

en meme temps, c'est plus pour le fun qu'autre chose non?

ah oui, sinon, comme vous etes tous majoré du meme %, ca colle quand meme  :rateau:


----------



## romain31000 (27 Septembre 2008)

le problème c'est que la large d'erreur varie. 
Et oui c'est pour le d'un mais c'est quand même sympa de connaître la distance parcourue.


----------



## endavent (27 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> en meme temps, c'est plus pour le fun qu'autre chose non?
> 
> ah oui, sinon, comme vous etes tous majoré du meme %, ca colle quand meme  :rateau:



Ce n'est pas exact : sur la même course, il me compte des distances différentes


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Ce n'est pas exact : sur la même course, il me compte des distances différentes


ah, c'est plus embettant la :/


----------



## karlibaba (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
voici comment j'ai personnellement résolu mon problème aujourd'hui.

-D'abord, calculer précisément avec Google map ou autre une distance précise que tu parcouriras. (j'ai choisi 2 km)

-va sur le terrain prépare-toi à courir

-Choisis "étalonnage" dans ipod+nano- réglages,  et choisis  "2 km".

- commence ta course

-Vers la fin de ton 2 km , prépare toi cliquer sur "terminer l'étalonnage"

-si tout a bien été, un voix te dira "étalonnage réussi"

-voilà c'est fait, maintenant ton kit est précis!

Ça a fonctionné aujourd'hui pour moi pour la 1ère fois et ça fait 2 mois que j'ai le kit.

n'oublie pas de donner ton poids, dans les réglagles, quoique je pense que ça ne chagera pas grand chose.

bonne chance!
Bonne course!


----------



## endavent (29 Août 2010)

Merci mais j'avais déjà tenté ça.

J'ai laissé tomber le kit Nike depuis que j'ai mon Iphone et Runkeeper. C'est beaucoup plus précis.


----------

